# Did I pay too much for this system?



## xtreme888 (May 2, 2008)

Hi all, Please let me know if I paid too much for this........
I picked up a 400 watt hps system it comes with a 24x21 'M' reflector, Starlite lighting ballast system (430/Hps/120v) and Philips Ceramalux 430W lamp for $360.00 cnd. I think I paid too much, you think?


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Sounds a bit pricy to me. Where did you purchase it from? Take care and be safe.


----------



## xtreme888 (May 2, 2008)

Do you think they will take it back? Cause it was from a Hydro store. I paid cash for it


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

If you have the receipt, I'm sure they would refund your money. Check out ebay.com for lights. You will find what you're looking for much cheaper on there. I bought my 400 watt hps for 100 dollars US. Hope this helps. Take care and be safe.


----------



## xtreme888 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, I will try tomorrow to bring it back. They didn't give me a receipt so hope for the best......


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

They didn't give you a receipt?? You may have a hard time getting a refund without a receipt. I wish you the best of luck. If they don't take it back, I guess just use it. I'm sure it's a great setup. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 2, 2008)

yes you did overpay a bit but i would guess you got alot better quality of a light although trillions of atoms said he bought a $100 hps and has used it for years. Always remember to shop around you will get alot better deals


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

was just gunna say inside sun has some good ones,got a 400w hps for a hundy. ive had a 250 hps that i used for a long time and passed it down. far as i know she still works to this day! i would go there first, he also has ebay deals.


----------



## maineharvest (May 3, 2008)

Every hydro store in my area is a complete ripoff.  You can find one online for a better price im sure.  I have almost the same setup as you and i paid the same price you at my local shop.  The last light I bought I got it brand new of ebay and i got a pretty good price on it.


----------



## gagjababy (May 3, 2008)

I bought my 400 watt hps with air cooled hood at my hydro shop for 300. I know this is a bit much but I like buying with cash plus my sun systems switchable ballast has a five year warranty.  I've seen systems in the low 200's online but wouldn't it cost a lot to ship the system?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 3, 2008)

Look at it this way: Even if you _did_ overpay, the amount of bud you're going to grow is going to pay for the lights and then some.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Look at it this way: Even if you _did_ overpay, the amount of bud you're going to grow is going to pay for the lights and then some.


 
I like the way that guy thinks.


----------



## xtreme888 (May 4, 2008)

Well, the hydro store did not give me a refund even though I didn't open the box but thats true what Mental said it will eventually pays for itself. It just that I'm doing my first grow and it's comming along ok with 6 23w cfl,but alot of the posts said to use 400 hps system for flowering stage.I basic worked alot of hrs to get that money and have a store to rip you off like that. It just make me mad.......


----------



## snuggles (May 4, 2008)

Don't go back to the store. No reciept was given to you so obviously the guy is shady and no returns? Does he not remember you? Or did he give you another reason? I would take my business elsewhere at this point, I would even go as far as to go back in and ask a ton of questions, after he answers the questions then say to him nicely "thanks for the help, I'm gonna go pick this stuff up online or at so and so garden store", nothing wrong with being a jerk back...it's fun trust me.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 4, 2008)

HTG supply 400W hps 119 and change ups ground shipping works great and is lesser expensive than a local shop everytime. Local shops hop up the prices badly on things like this because its a speciality item that not every Joe wants so they know they can stick it to the market they do have. Its crap but ive started asking if they will price match on things like potters and such at my local shop and they are coming around i picked up a couple of new bulbs for mine instead of paying 85 ea. i got them both for 120  oh the bulbs are Agrosuns.


----------



## snuggles (May 4, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> HTG supply 400W hps 119 and change ups ground shipping works great and is lesser expensive than a local shop everytime. Local shops hop up the prices badly on things like this because its a speciality item that not every Joe wants so they know they can stick it to the market they do have. Its crap but ive started asking if they will price match on things like potters and such at my local shop and they are coming around i picked up a couple of new bulbs for mine instead of paying 85 ea. i got them both for 120  oh the bulbs are Agrosuns.


 
Hit the nail on the head but he should still honor a return. I bet you if you said you wanted to return it for a more expensive light the dude would have honored a return. And they do jack up prices. My good friend owns the hydro store I frequent and I have never bought a light from them EVER or a bulb. I also have used HTGsupply and have no problems with their lights...I own a total of 6 of them and not one problem yet. I would however recommend NOT getting their cheapest bulbs.


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 6, 2008)

It's probably high due to the premium bulb (95 dollars), and it seems Lumatek are a bit higher priced than some other digital ballasts.  That's a nice size reflector, too, is it air-cooled?  Good high quality equipment you've got, though.  Will pay for itself fairly quickly.


----------

